# US Citizen wanting to Marry UK Citizen in US on work VISA - move to Austraila



## abnyc16 (Mar 20, 2012)

hey guys -- I'm new to this forum but wanted to get a clear answer for my situation (seen a few close to this but not exactly).

I am a US citizen and met a UK citizen here on a work VISA a bit over a year ago.

He has 2 years left on his US Work VISA but we want to get married and I am trying to find out the easiest way to go about it.

I have read that getting married in the US while he is still valid with his Visa is the best way to go. Would you all agree?

Here is another snag. We would not be moving to to the UK after marriage -- he actually has a job opportunity in Australia that would be starting in about 9 months.

What would we have to do to be able to go to there (married) at the same time? (and me legally be there with him and allowed to work).

We really want to avoid being apart for some time - I have a full time job and money/savings etc. and we have plenty of proof of our relationship.

Any info would be great. THANKS!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Marriage and immigration status are two cups of tea. You can marry him to get on his AUS visa application as spouse. The rest depends on where you will go after AUS and when that will be.


----------



## British (May 29, 2012)

*I can help if u need help*

I can help if u want


----------

